# Snowboarding Resort Bucket List



## dwdwutang

Best Hills in North America, Go


----------



## poutanen

You asking the best ones we've been to or???

Here's my top 5, in order, of ones I've been to:

- Fernie (my fave combination of terrain, vibe, lifts, and lack of people)
- Jay Peak (I consider this the East Coast equivalent of Fernie)
- Whistler (awesome terrain, sucks about the crowds)
- Kicking Horse (awesome terrain, maybe the best, but poor lift design and no real town vibe at all)
- Lake Louise (this has it all, good terrain, good vibe in Banff, good lift access, you can avoid crowds if careful, but it doesn't excel at any one aspect)

Honourable mentions to some of the NH and PQ resorts I've been to: Mount Sutton, Loon, Cannon, Tremblant, Stoneham, Mt St Anne. They were all fun in their own way.

I've also had good times at Sunshine (too many flats), Kimberley (poor lift system), Nakiska (I patrol here and it's got many pluses, but no extreme terrain), the Vancouver North shore resorts are fun too, Cypress in particular.

edit: I want to eventually hit Revelstoke, Jackson Hole, Schwitzer, and Mt Baker.


----------



## Oldman

I'll play, but true Bucket List is places you have yet to do. On my list:

Whistler ( get to strike it off in 4 weeks :yahoo
Telluride ( Hopefully next spring with no Altitude sickness:hope
Revelstoke
Snowbasin
Steamboat

If I can pull these off in the next 5 years, I'll be doing great and start another list.


----------



## andrewdod

wow... for me....

i want to hit in no particular order:
Jackson Hole
Mammoth 
Breck
Aspen
Vail
Park City
Whistler 
all of tahoe
Baker
Mt. Hood (i wanna go to the camp)
im sure theres others and im probably missing a few obvious ones...


Where Ive been in order

Snow
Cannon(Can't beat it on a pow day.)
Waterville(i work here love the park set up.)
Stratton(went on a super bitter cold icy day.)
Bromley
JFBB
Montage(Love white lightening)
Hunter
Blue Mtn.
Camelback

I really havent left the east coast...


----------



## CassMT

Laax
Chamonix
Jackson (which i know well, but want to hit again before i kick that bucket)


----------



## Kenai

My favorites:
Jackson Hole
Whistler
Squaw
Bridge Bowl
Red Mountain

Honorable mentions:
Kirkwood
Crystal (WA - def. not MI)
A-Basin
Taos
Schweitzer
Jay Peak

True Bucket list:
Japan
Alps
More Interior BC


----------



## Booo!

Massif de Charlevoix used to be the best kept secret on the east coast. It's getting a bit more crowded now, but the vertical is good, snow is great, terrain is nice and views are awesome.


----------



## dwdwutang

I want to ride vail
aspen,
hood,
bachelor,
kicking horse,
lake louise,
mammoth,
snow,
bear,
and revelstoke & big white
Jackson Hole,
and some teton resorts

Currently ride whistler and grouse every week, 
rode tremblant and marble(far east coast) and all the vancouver mountains


----------



## dwdwutang

JAPAN is probably top on my list, for when I can afford it.


----------



## blackbeard

Bucket list:
1. Vail
2. Steamboat
3. Jays Peak
4. Mt. Hood
5. Big Sky
6. Baker

In terms of mountains I've ridden...I've been fortunate enough to hit up some of the bigger names. Here is my list, but some of it skewed by my ability level at the time of going.

1. Whistler (most acreage and was not crowded when I went)
2. Jackson Hole (gnarly terrain. I learned at JH by taking group classes and it kicked my ass)
3. Snowbird
4. Park City
5. Brighton
6. Solitude
7. Okemo
8. Stowe
9. Windham
10. Hunter Mtn.
11. Sugar Mountain in NC


----------



## Argo

This is a North American mountain request....

Places I have been and really liked the best, aside from where I live.
1) Jackson
2) Revelstoke
3) kirkwood
4) silverton
5) Taos or wolf creek tied

Places I haven't been and want to hit.
1) baker
2) squaw(going in a couple weeks)
3) bachelor
4) jay peak or Stratton, one of the big east coast places for the hell of it.
5) whistler

Best I have or haven't been and want to go.
1) Japan is number one on the bucket list 
2) les 3 valles area France was amazing and I will return
3) st Anton, arlberg region of Austria was awesome
4) New Zealand 
5) sochi, some friends have been telling me it's the most incredible lift serviced terrain they have ever been to and beats a lot of the cat and heli terrain they have experience in AK and BC.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Places I've been.
1. Jay Peak
2. Seven Spring, PA

Places I want to go.
1.Copper
2. Jackson
3.Whistler


----------



## ryannorthcott

Top resorts I've been to (not necessarily the 'best', but hills I've had the most fun at). 

Big white
Revelstoke
Zermatt
Castle mountain
Fernie
Whitefish
Silver star
Louise

Hills I want to hit

Kicking horse
Whistler
Niseko or similar in japan
Jackson hole
Chamonix


----------



## msq_sf

Places I have been to and really liked the best:
1. Vail - huge, great terrain.
2. Revelstoke - epic snow. Definitely coming again next year.
3. Snowbird - was late in the season last year. Amazing snow, amazing mountain.
4. Heavenly - beautiful views. It was my first mountain in NA and first day of snowboarding ever. 
5. Breck...

On the east coast:
1. Stowe and Jay
2. Stratton

Upcoming trips this season:
Stubai Glacier early March
Snowbird - end of season late April.

Want to go in no particular order:
Jackson Hole, Squaw, Brighton, Whistler, Fernie, Red and many others and of course Japan.


----------



## Soul06

My Bucket List:

- Breckenridge
- Copper
- Canyons
- Vail
- Heavenly
- Mammoth
- Jackson Hole
- WHISTLER
- JAPAN

Been to:

- Okemo
- Stratton
- Mt Snow
- Killington
- Sugarbush
- Stowe
- Jay Peak
- Sunday River
- Shawnee


----------



## SkullAndXbones

west:

breckenridge
vail
aspen/snowmass
jackson hole
squaw
whistler/blackcomb
snowbird
powder mountain
park city (preferably during the sundance film festival)
big sky
mt bachelor
heavenly
crystal mountain, WA

east:
stowe
sugarbush
sugarloaf

europe:

dolomiti superski
st. anton
zermatt
courmayeur


----------



## perryhunter

Well for me, it's always the Jackson Hole. :yahoo:


----------



## PalmerFreak

In no particular order:

- Tellluride
- Aspen 
- Vail
- Mammoth
- Austria (Neustift maybe?)
- Jackson Hole/Grand Targhee
- Sun Valley
- Big Sky/Whitefish
- Lake Louise


----------



## neednsnow

Bucket List:

Telluride
Whistler
Wolf Creek
Andes
New Zealand


----------



## poutanen

It's funny to see so many people wanting to do Whistler, when there are so many other resorts in BC...

I guess it's also funny that more people go to Tremblant, when Jay is the same distance from Montreal.


----------



## Booo!

poutanen said:


> It's funny to see so many people wanting to do Whistler, when there are so many other resorts in BC...
> 
> I guess it's also funny that more people go to Tremblant, when Jay is the same distance from Montreal.


Intrawest marketing hard at work. But Tremblant > Jay, and I'm not really a Tremblant fan.


----------



## Jem

Bucket List:
Vail
Jay Peak
Park City
Mont Tremblant
Telluride - happening in a few days tho, so gets to move to the been to list 

Been to:
Stowe
Stratton
Mt. Snow
Killington
Hunter
Chamonix
Crans-Montana
Zermatt

No particular order for either list, but so far on the East Stowe is my favorite.


----------



## poutanen

Booo! said:


> Intrawest marketing hard at work. But Tremblant > Jay, and I'm not really a Tremblant fan.


Not to start a debate here, but you're the only person I've ever heard say that! Depends on what you like I guess, but for off-piste, I much prefer Jay to anything else I've hit in the east (Mt Sutton may have been a close second)... It's been a LONG time since I was at Sutton!


----------



## Bones

I prefer Tremblant to Jay, but....

I only hit Tremblant mid-week after a storm and I'm only able to get to Jay on weekends so it's an apples to oranges comparison.

But...places I've been that I'd go back to:

Kicking Horse
Revelstoke
Whistler
Lake Louise

Places on the bucket list

St. Anton
Anywhere in Japan
Vail
And the Castle, Fernie, Red Mountain area.


----------



## surfinsnow

Gotta read my full list, But I've done most of New England and Tahoe.

Starting from the South;

Mohawk, CT
Sundown, CT

Catamount, MA/NY
Jiminy Peak, MA
Butternut, MA
Wachusett, MA
Berkshire East, MA

Mount Snow, VT
Okemo, VT
Killington, VT
Pico, VT
Stratton, VT
Bromley, VT
Bolton Valley, VT
Burke, VT
Sugarbush, VT
Stowe, VT
Jay Peak, VT

Sunapee, NH
Ragged, NH
Loon, NH
Cannon, NH 

Kirkwood, Tahoe
Heavenly, Tahoe
Homewood, Tahoe
Alpine Meadows, Tahoe
Squaw Valley, Tahoe
Mount Rose, Tahoe
Diamond Peak, Tahoe
Northstar, Tahoe
Sugar Bowl, Tahoe


----------



## 24WERD

andrewdod said:


> wow... for me....
> 
> i want to hit in no particular order:
> Jackson Hole
> Mammoth
> Breck
> Aspen
> Vail
> Park City
> Whistler
> all of tahoe
> Baker
> Mt. Hood (i wanna go to the camp)
> im sure theres others and im probably missing a few obvious ones...
> 
> 
> Where Ive been in order
> 
> Snow
> Cannon(Can't beat it on a pow day.)
> Waterville(i work here love the park set up.)
> Stratton(went on a super bitter cold icy day.)
> Bromley
> JFBB
> Montage(Love white lightening)
> Hunter
> Blue Mtn.
> Camelback
> 
> I really havent left the east coast...


Should look into mt collective pass , 5 resorts 2 pass each for 350. Great deal.

This year all my mammotth season pass holder switch over to that. Pass. We average 30-40 ppl for each trip and went to whistler, snowbird snowmass aspen buttermilk highlands going to Jackson hole, mammoth, squaw maybe depends on conditions.

Vail is great must go

Breckinridge is crowded

Park city u r not missing anything


----------



## BoardChitless

Powder Highway Mountains are all in my dreams - Fernie, Baldface, Kicking Horse, the list goes on. Jackson Hole is something I'll sneak to soon, and I have not hit up the Sierra's in Cali or done all of the best NorthEast has to offer even though I live there. Here's my knock on out West.

1 - Whistler - Best terrain & best ski town on the planet. You could stay here for 2 weeks and not get bored. For one day of boardin', open to close, you can't beat it. The 2 mountains of Whistler/Blackcomb with the Peak2Peak gondala and the newly built harmany quad chairs... you can cover some serious acres/miles/kilometers/whatever in just one day, and not be bothered with lines. Stay too long, and maybe you get a Pineapple Express. Best resort in North America in my opinion.

2 - Aspen - I give it to Aspen for their shuttles. And, the town is legit, only a choke down from Whistler Village, but probably the best in the states for a resort. If you want to challenge yourself one day, go rip Highlands, if you want a great mountain one day with everything goto Aspen or Snowmass. Only bother is the drive from Denver Airport, or the crazy chit jumper plane you goto to get to the Aspen Airport. Have to make sure the passes are open if you go by vehicle. Side Note: Definitely need some coin like Whistler to enjoy your stay. 

3 - SnowBird/Park City - This area can seriously get dumped on in Utah. The Wasatch Mountain Range is known for getting a ton of annual lake effect or lake enhanced snow from the Great Salt Lake. Only other areas in North America where this enhanced stuff stacks up is in the Great Lakes around Tug Hill Plateau. Also, Park City is a great town, and you can shred a couple other close mountains within 20-40minutes. After a nice NW bitterly AM squall, nothin' beats a bluebird at SnowBird.

4 - Steamboat - Lightest pow in the states. Best glades in the states on the backside. Probably the real-estate/time-share I would buy one day would be here, because I am selfishly always looking, every winter, for good glades with light snow. Town is awesome too, and there is amazing fishing around there.

5 - Vail - Some of the best bowls like Breck. I was fortunate enough to go at the end of the 2010 season, and there was a ton of snow everywhere. New tracks if you went out a little, and you could just rip the bowls. Have to say, Thursday & Friday were awesome, than a crowd definitely peeped in for the weekend. Vail is for the carver... I think it's more of a skier's paradise.

There's my bucket list... for now.


----------



## neednsnow

poutanen said:


> It's funny to see so many people wanting to do Whistler, when there are so many other resorts in BC...
> 
> I guess it's also funny that more people go to Tremblant, when Jay is the same distance from Montreal.


I have to admit, marketing goes a long way. However, with Whistler, I'm looking for size and experience. Good Town, Big Mountain, Tons of Elevation. Revelstoke and Banff are also on the list, but the access to Whistler is much easier.


----------



## surfinsnow

surfinsnow said:


> Gotta read my full list, But I've done most of New England and Tahoe.
> 
> Starting from the South;
> 
> Mohawk, CT
> Sundown, CT
> 
> Catamount, MA/NY
> Jiminy Peak, MA
> Butternut, MA
> Wachusett, MA
> Berkshire East, MA
> 
> Mount Snow, VT
> Okemo, VT
> Killington, VT
> Pico, VT
> Stratton, VT
> Bromley, VT
> Bolton Valley, VT
> Burke, VT
> Sugarbush, VT
> Stowe, VT
> Jay Peak, VT
> 
> Sunapee, NH
> Ragged, NH
> Loon, NH
> Cannon, NH
> 
> Kirkwood, Tahoe
> Heavenly, Tahoe
> Homewood, Tahoe
> Alpine Meadows, Tahoe
> Squaw Valley, Tahoe
> Mount Rose, Tahoe
> Diamond Peak, Tahoe
> Northstar, Tahoe
> Sugar Bowl, Tahoe


Those are just the places I've been. 

For places i want to go, out west anywhere. Utah, CO, Mammoth, Oregon, Revelstoke. Anywhere. Then the Swiss Alps. Italian Alps. Anything ending in "…Alps."

If not those, then surfing in Costa Rica would do me fine until I die.


----------



## kalev

Bucket List (North America):

-Revelstoke (resort & b/c)
-Kicking Horse
-Whitewater
-Red
-Lake Louise
-Rogers Pass(b/c)
-Glacier Nat Park (b/c)
-Bella Coola (b/c)
-AK
-Aspen 
-Jackson Hole
-Mad River Glen 

Some places I've been:

-Whistler
-Big White
-Sun Peaks
-Sutton
-Tremblant
-Orford

Bucket List (international):

-NZ
-Japan
-Chamonix
-Patagonia
-Nevis Range (Scotland)


----------



## poutanen

neednsnow said:


> I have to admit, marketing goes a long way. However, with Whistler, I'm looking for size and experience. Good Town, Big Mountain, Tons of Elevation. Revelstoke and Banff are also on the list, but the access to Whistler is much easier.


Fair enough, I just find once you hit a certain acreage, there's no point in being bigger (there's also nothing wrong with it). So then I go to lift lines, typical snow, terrain, etc.

At Kicking Horse you can go up one lift, hike, and ride some of the best in bounds technical terrain I've ever seen. At W/B you'd have to ride three lifts to get to the same type of terrain.

I'd love to spend a week in Whistler right after/during a massive snowfall, but if I was trying to get the most vert each day through fun terrain, I'd probably hit a different resort.

Besides, if you're looking for size, there's only one tallest resort in North America!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Bones said:


> Places on the bucket list
> 
> St. Anton


this needs to be on more bucket lists. i haven't been there yet but it's definitely on mine


----------



## jliu

Been to:
- Whistler
- Kicking Horse
- Revy
- Vail
- Copper
- Steamboat
- Beaver Creek
- Sunshine
- Lake Louise
- Stowe
- Jay
- Tremblant

Immediate targets:
- Big Sky
- Fernie
- Big White 

Future targets:
- Baldface
- Saas Fee
- JP


----------



## ksup3erb

Japan
Alta
Deer Valley
Mad River Glen

In that order


----------



## Handbanana

ksup3erb said:


> Japan
> Alta
> Deer Valley
> Mad River Glen
> 
> In that order


So you're giving up snowboarding after visiting Japan?


----------



## ksup3erb

Handbanana said:


> So you're giving up snowboarding after visiting Japan?


Its a bucket list after all.


----------



## Soul06

ksup3erb said:


> Its a bucket list after all.


You're bucketlist is to hike up trails and ride back down? lol


----------



## ksup3erb

Soul06 said:


> You're bucketlist is to hike up trails and ride back down? lol


Helicopter baby


----------



## 2hipp4u

Okay I'll Play

Been to:
Vail
Squaw Valley
Copper Mt.
Steamboat
Berthoud Pass
Broadmoor
Hidden Valley RMNP
Echo Mountain
Pikes Peak
Wolf Creek
Heavenly
Medicine Bow/Snowy Range
Keystone
Breckenridge
Howelsen Hill
Aspen
Loveland
A-Basin
Ski Cooper
Monarch
Mt. Rose
Eldora
Winter Park/Mary Jane

Bucket List:
Grand Targhee/ Jackson Hole (Spend two Weeks)
PNW/BC (Spend a Month)
Utah (Spend Two Weeks)
Japan (Spend a Month)
Europe (Spend a Month)

Only a couple of years left till the kids are out of the house, then the bucket list will happen.


----------



## francium

Haven't reached north America yet but list of places to go:
Fernie 
Jackson Hole
Whistler
Aspen
Kicking Horse.

Have ridden (a lot):
Samoens 
Flaine
Morzine
Avoriaz
Hintertux 
Mayrhofen
La Rosiere
Nevis range
Glenshee
Cairngorm.

Bucket list:
Japan
North America
Alaska
Switzerland


----------



## perryhunter

Mine is Chile. They offer affordable vacation packages. 




dwdwutang said:


> JAPAN is probably top on my list, for when I can afford it.


----------



## Gelaxus

I've been to (Most to least):
Grouse Mtn
Cypress Mtn
Whistler/Blackcomb
Seymour Mtn
Hemlock
Big White

Bucket List for 2014/15 Season:
Back to Big White now that I dont suck as much
Fernie
Sun Peaks
Lake Louise


----------



## Deacon

My bucket list is anywhere. Anywhere outside the midwest. Got my epic pass back for next season, hoping I can work out the roadie...


----------



## henry06x

Top 3 bucket list in order. I want to ride anywhere and everywhere so that would be too long lol.
1) Jackson hole
2) Baker
3) Vail in good conditions. Ive been there once but conditions were crap that year.

Top 2 that are within about an 8 hour drive.
1) Snowshoe, WV
2) Boyne, MI

Favorite near me is Seven Springs, PA. They just take great care of the place, the lodge is a great time if you stay over night, and its only a 3.5 hour drive.


----------



## poutanen

Gelaxus said:


> Bucket List for 2014/15 Season:
> Back to Big White now that I dont suck as much
> Fernie
> Sun Peaks
> Lake Louise


Wait for the big dumps and you won't be disappointed. I enjoyed Cypress because I like trees, and their park was good for hacks like me. So if you like Cypress, you'll like Fernie and Lake Louise. Good variety of terrain at both.


----------



## brownSnow

going through the posts, no mention of "Powder King", anyone been up there? it's pretty far off the normal path people take when heading to BC and way further north than i've ventured. I've been curious about it, definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Manicmouse

Japan.
Alaska.


----------



## Gelaxus

poutanen said:


> Wait for the big dumps and you won't be disappointed. I enjoyed Cypress because I like trees, and their park was good for hacks like me. So if you like Cypress, you'll like Fernie and Lake Louise. Good variety of terrain at both.


Oh yeah... Cypress is by far my favorite local mountain... but as I drive an Infiniti G35 coupe... Grouse pass was the only viable option for me, until i get a proper winter vehicle.


----------



## henry06x

Gelaxus said:


> Oh yeah... Cypress is by far my favorite local mountain... but as I drive an Infiniti G35 coupe... Grouse pass was the only viable option for me, until i get a proper winter vehicle.


Hey I have a 35 coupe also! Lol ya you need a beater... I've only driven mine once in the snow and it wasn't on purpose. Got a real early dusting before I parked it for winter. Does not drive well in snow being light, rear wheel drive, and decent power. You need like an old 4x4 SUV.


----------



## poutanen

henry06x said:


> Hey I have a 35 coupe also! Lol ya you need a beater... I've only driven mine once in the snow and it wasn't on purpose. Got a real early dusting before I parked it for winter. Does not drive well in snow being light, rear wheel drive, and decent power. You need like an old 4x4 SUV.


I've got a '98 Corolla I'm selling now, cheap!  Comes with winters and all...


----------



## Gelaxus

I am actually having my long time mechanic friend rebuild a 2010 Mitshubishi Outlander or a Subaru for me with really low clicks but he is waiting for one without frame damage/engine damage to come in, I am in no rush, with grouse gondola and pass for this coming season my car does OK in snow to that point, but no crazy mountain climbing


----------



## andrewdod

perryhunter said:


> Mine is Chile. They offer affordable vacation packages.


I also wanna head to chile! plus, i have friends down there. I'd love to ride with them!



Gelaxus said:


> I am actually having my long time mechanic friend rebuild a 2010 Mitshubishi Outlander or a Subaru for me with really low clicks but he is waiting for one without frame damage/engine damage to come in, I am in no rush, with grouse gondola and pass for this coming season my car does OK in snow to that point, but no crazy mountain climbing


Those outlanders are good cars! my mom has an 08, the 4wd drive is nice. actually does a little better than the truck due to the shorter wheelbase, and better weight distribution.


----------



## stefanquinn

My bucket list 2014
Alaska
Korea
Japan
Ireland

I think, spending a ski vacation there is great but I also want to go to the best ski resorts in the world that I can afford.


----------



## Maierapril

Places I've ridden:
- Jungfrau - Switzerland (Wengen, Grindelwald, Murren)
- Vail 
- Beaver Creek
- Breckenridge
- Mammoth
- Killington
- My Local Mountains
--East: Whitetail / Liberty / Roundtop / Seven Springs / Snowshoe / Wisp
--West: Mt. High / Baldy / Bear Mountain

Bucket List: 
- Whistler
- Big Sky
- Jackson Hole
- Stevens Pass (I just wanna stay at the resort parking lot in an RV for a week )
- Japan

Going to be crossing out Japan in February though. Did anyone else get in on the Priceline airfare pricing error that was going on a few months back? I got my ticket to Tokyo for only $200!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Bucklist...chair 8 and out the gate.


----------



## surfinsnow

poutanen said:


> Not to start a debate here, but you're the only person I've ever heard say that! Depends on what you like I guess, but for off-piste, I much prefer Jay to anything else I've hit in the east (Mt Sutton may have been a close second)... It's been a LONG time since I was at Sutton!


Hit Sutton for the first time last winter. We were fortunate enough to be there for a great 3-day snow storm. Conditions were insane! Best powder I've ridden in years, and the tree skiing is awesome. The main lift to the very top was broken, so we hiked it and it was well worth it. Thigh-deep, dry, fluffy powder. I don't usually like deep tree runs on the snowboard, but damn, this was definitely one of the best weekends of my nearly 20 years riding. And the vibe is so laid back and friendly. I'll definitely be going back (plus the inn we stayed at provided lift tix to Sutton AND Jay Peak...can't beat it!).


----------



## Bspot

Baldface!!


----------



## Bspot

Bspot said:


> Baldface!!


Not really a resort, so...
Whistler
Kicking horse
Jackson Hole
Big White


----------



## ComaShell

Bucketlist:
N.A.
Jackson Hole
Mt Baker
Whistler (I'm Australian so I'm obliged to yeah?)
Red Mountain
Whitewater
Fernie

Elsewhe
Myoko Kogen (Japan I know but...)
Laax
Zermatt
Somewhere in Chile?

EDIT: Did 13/14 season in Revelstoke
Also ridden Big White, Pamporovo (Bulgaria), and standard crappy Australian resort


----------



## aggie05

I REALLY want to snowboard:

-Alta :finger1:
-Deer Valley :finger1:
-Mad River Glen :finger1:

:laughat::laughat::laughat::laughat::laughat:

Pretty much just to piss off the skiers. I wonder if I could sneak on with a splitboard, attach it, and go lol.


----------



## vajohn

Funny as hell to see Seven Springs on here. I have been there many times and really have no desire to go back. 

Places I've been and really want to hit again:
Jackson, but I want to get back in really good shape first for all the hiking I want to do
Breck
Solitude/Brighton

Places I've never been and want to hit:
Steamboat
Canyons 
Telluride
Mammoth
Whitefish

Outside North America:
Bavaria
Japan
Chile

Also:
Get somebody to make me a giant foam middle finger hat and ride Alta wearing it.


----------



## onel0wcubn

My Bucket List would have to be:

In no particular order:

Chamonix
Japan
Patagonia
Valdez
Mammoth
and for some reason Sun Valley - I have heard good things about here.. and its history and all..


Places I've been:

Sierra Nevada.. in spain.. and alto campoo
Breck, keystone, copper, vail, steamboat
park city, canyons
jackson hole - will def be back!

All my local spots on the east, ski liberty, whitetail, roundtop, wisp, snowshoe, 7 springs, blue, massanutten, wintergreen... poconos

I've probably had the best conditions ever in Steamboat.

I've probably had the best time at The Canyons

Best nightlife was in park city.. those people are crazyyyyy


----------



## Manicmouse

onel0wcubn said:


> My Bucket List would have to be:
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> Chamonix
> Japan
> Patagonia
> Valdez
> Mammoth
> and for some reason Sun Valley - I have heard good things about here.. and its history and all..


If you haven't done Europe before (edit: oh I notice Spain in your list) I'd look at plenty of other places before Chamonix, and probably talk to Neni  Nice list though!


----------



## onel0wcubn

I'd do Chamonix for an epic hike!


----------



## Manicmouse

onel0wcubn said:


> I'd do Chamonix for an epic hike!


I took the gondola :hairy: Not quite the top of Western Europe - but close!!


----------



## cerebroside

brownSnow said:


> going through the posts, no mention of "Powder King", anyone been up there? it's pretty far off the normal path people take when heading to BC and way further north than i've ventured. I've been curious about it, definitely on my bucket list.


Guess I'll answer this since the thread got bumped:

Powder King gets some *amazing* snow (claimed 12.5 metres a year, and I'd say that's pretty accurate), but it is still a small hill at heart. 640 m vertical, one triple chair, and a T-bar to get to the top. 
If you are planning to spend some time in northern B.C. then it would be my top recommendation, and I personally plan to spend a lot of days there this season. 
However, if you're planning on driving 12 hours north you'd better be in it for the snow, not the 'resort experience'.


----------



## direride

Manicmouse said:


> Japan.
> Alaska.


YUP
ill have to add Silverton, CO as well
will be knocking Jackson hole off the list this winter


----------



## vajohn

Forgot Alaska on my list. I am dying to go up there.

You guys that want to hit jackson and never been...make sure you are in really good shape for hiking at altitude and head on up above the lifts if you want to get the most out of your experience. I was a little out of shape last time and it sucked to only get a few of my best runs in each day when I could have had some more if I was in the shape I was before I blew my knee out.


----------



## direride

vajohn said:


> Forgot Alaska on my list. I am dying to go up there.
> 
> You guys that want to hit jackson and never been...make sure you are in really good shape for hiking at altitude and head on up above the lifts if you want to get the most out of your experience. I was a little out of shape last time and it sucked to only get a few of my best runs in each day when I could have had some more if I was in the shape I was before I blew my knee out.


good looks man, definitely will be sending that info in my old ladys direction


----------



## onel0wcubn

vajohn said:


> Forgot Alaska on my list. I am dying to go up there.
> 
> You guys that want to hit jackson and never been...make sure you are in really good shape for hiking at altitude and head on up above the lifts if you want to get the most out of your experience. I was a little out of shape last time and it sucked to only get a few of my best runs in each day when I could have had some more if I was in the shape I was before I blew my knee out.


Yeah that hike was pretty tiring.. and I thought I was in shape lol


----------



## vajohn

Yeah, the other way looks shorter but the damn thing was straight up. I had to stop at least half a dozen times either way. Definitely worth it even if you only get a handful of runs up there each day.

Need to push myself to jog a little each day before we head to CO. Top of the tram at Jackson was only 10.5k...I know I will be hitting some hikes at close to 13k elevation when we get out to Breck.


----------



## onel0wcubn

yeah that other route was steep as crap. I've been gettin in like 30 miles a week jogging. hopefully ill be alright


----------



## vajohn

onel0wcubn said:


> yeah that other route was steep as crap. I've been gettin in like 30 miles a week jogging. hopefully ill be alright


 I was doing close to that on my kayak up until recently, but there is no way I can jog that much right now. Need to put myself through a quick boot camp and hopefully by New Year's I will be getting those numbers. Wish I still had a treadmill.


----------



## cookiedog

vajohn said:


> I was doing close to that on my kayak up until recently, but there is no way I can jog that much right now. Need to put myself through a quick boot camp and hopefully by New Year's I will be getting those numbers. Wish I still had a treadmill.


hit the HIT it works the best.


----------



## Karpediem

*Places I've been:*

Copper
Vail
Keystone
Snowbird
Solitude
Brighton
Big Sky/Moonlight Basin
Heavenly 
Kirkwood
Whistler
A lot of places in Michigan

*Bucket list:*

Steamboat (might be this year)
Powder Mountain
Grand Targhee and Jackson Hole
Breck just because I have never been there.
Another place in Canada
Europe

I am surprised at seeing the low number of people wanting to go to Big Sky. It's probably at the top of my list of the places I've been to and I didn't even have the best weather when I went.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Cat skiing @ Powder Mountain Utah should be on everyone's bucket list.

Also New Zealand, that shit will change your life.....it did mine.


----------



## vajohn

cookiedog said:


> hit the HIT it works the best.


You talking about high intensity intervals? I was doing that type of training when I blew my knee out a few years ago and been out of shape since. I was able to get into shape and lose a bunch of weight really quick doing interval type training.


----------



## lancemanly424

Bucket List:
Park City (Whatever Vail does with it)
Stratton
Mammoth
Bear
Bachelor
Copper
Steamboat

Where I've ridden:
Skiing Growing Up
Cataloochee
Copper
Steamboat
Snowy Range

Snowboarding as an Adult
Keystone
A-Bay
Breck
Sugar Mountain
Beaver Creek


----------



## radiomuse210

cookiedog said:


> hit the HIT it works the best.


+1 for HIT

Started out my season shape-up over the summer with moderate intensity training - and I wasn't getting results like I wanted. So I got into some HIT workouts and BOOM. I'm in the best shape I've been in in a long time, and that wasn't even what I was trying to do. Just kinda happened.


----------



## Mel M

Mountains I've been to:

1.) Vermont - Stowe, Killington 
2.) Colorado - Steamboat 
3.) Utah - PCMR, Canyons
4.) Several Poconos Mountains

Bucket List:
1.) Jackson Hole (this season) 
2.) New Zealand (August) 
3.) Catboarding in BC (maybe next year) 
4.) Japan
5.) Jay Peak, VT (holidays) 

I'm really excited about Jackson Hole, but what gets me going even more is New Zealand. Just the simple act of snowboarding in August blows my mind!


----------



## thecadgod

*Top 5 North American Resorts I have road:*
1 RevelStoke
2 Jacksonhole
3 Lake Louise
4 Vail
5 Whistler/Blackcomb

With that said Mammoth is my go to, MVP Pass holder I ride about 20 days a season there. When it comes to snow, and accessible terrain. Above are my top 5. Mammoth is a huge mountain, just to far south in the Sierras. Places I really want to get to in North America are; Mount Baker, Stevens Pass, Silverton, & Big Sky. I got some unfinished business in Utah and Co...


*Resorts Under my belt:*

*Cali:*
Snow Summit
Bear Mountain
Snow Valley
Mountain High
Mammoth
June Lake
Kirkwood
Heavenly
Squaw Valley (If I could pick a 6th! Favorite mountain in Tahoe)
Northstar
Alpine Meadows
Serra at Tahoe
Boreal
Mt Rose

*Colorado:*
Vail (#4)
Breck
Keystone
Purgatory

*Utah:*
Solitude
Park City
Canyons
Brighton
Brianhead

*Canada:*
Revelstoke (#1)
Whistler/Blackcomb(#5)
Lake Louise(#3)
Sunshine
Kicking Horse

*Misc:*
Jacksonhole (#2)
Taos
RK Heli Ski
Purcell Helicopter Ski


----------



## Manicmouse

Mel M said:


> I'm really excited about Jackson Hole, but what gets me going even more is New Zealand. Just the simple act of snowboarding in August blows my mind!


Make sure you hit Cardrona maaaate!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

anybody scratch anything off of their bucket list last season? after my trip to mt bachelor this year i think next on my list is utah.


----------



## LA Forever

*Places I've Been To*
Snow Summit/Bear Mountain
Mt. High
Mammoth
Heavenly
Northstar
Canyons
Park City
Breckenridge
Keystone

*Bucket List*
Banff
Whistler Blackcomb
Mt. Baker
Revelstoke
Jackson Hole
Vail
Niseko United


----------

